# Official Responses to NPP/FV/AA



## eqdj (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, I wanted to ask if any other NAPARC members have responded to the NPP/FV/AA besides the OPC and the PCA - but it looks like i've found them here Westminster Seminary California clark


----------



## Poimen (Jan 20, 2009)

One more to add: Statement Concerning the Federal Vision

Though the OCRC denomination itself is basically defunct (one congregation left) they did adopt a paper that can be accessed by following the link above.


----------



## A.J. (Jan 20, 2009)

eqdj said:


> Well, I wanted to ask if any other NAPARC members have responded to the NPP/FV/AA besides the OPC and the PCA - but it looks like i've found them here Westminster Seminary California clark



At the sidebar of the blog, Reformed Musings, you will also find many of the same links to the reports of the other NAPARC churches on this matter. Look for 'FEDERAL VISION REPORTS.'


----------

